# New Bach harpsichord album using Orchestral Tools Berlin



## sDg (Sep 8, 2019)

_[Link to Bandcamp removed per member's request]_

Italian single-manual instrument. Only plugin used is some PhoenixVerb (main pair, large hall at 25%). Loudness to -16 LUFS momentary max. Recorded direct to audio in Ardour (Win10) and mastered in Samplitude Pro X 4 Suite. Recorded "live" with each track in one take and no edits...


----------



## CT (Sep 9, 2019)

This is great! I'd love to see more people using VI's to bring existing music to life like this. I've had a similar piano/organ album on my to-do list for years.


----------



## sDg (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks so much. Honestly, I've had to overcome much self-doubt about the validity of using sample instruments for serious classical repertoire. Sadly, the greatest opposition has come from colleagues in the professional music field who have said that I wouldn't be taken seriously playing virtual instruments. Well, I suppose I've finally grown to be comfortable enough in my own skin at nearly 40 to no longer care what the naysayers might argue. I've never been in this game for the prestige. This project is a personal one and if people enjoy it, great! I'm offering it for free so everyone independent of income level can listen to the music and engage with my thought process via the PDF booklets, website and blog. Heck, if it inspires others to do likewise that's wonderful. I agree with you -- more people should use virtual instruments for this sort of thing.

My circumstances mean access to a beautiful physical harpsichord, clavichord or acoustic space is a no-go and frankly there is nothing more wonderful than pouring my morning coffee and deciding to record some music at the drop of a hat even with a dog barking in the backgound! In all other regards, I'm applying the same approach I would to any acoustic recording in addition to being dedicated to striving for whole take / zero-edit performances.


----------



## CT (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm quite sorry to hear about the difficulties you've faced regarding using VI's. All I can say is... I think those attitudes are absurd, and thankfully, becoming rarer by the day. Keep at your Bach project!


----------

